# BLASC Update / Bugfixes BUILD58



## Regnor (10. März 2005)

Nachdem es mit der BUILD57 vereinzelt Probleme gab, gibt es heute die BUILD58. Unter anderem wurden die Probleme mit der Versionskontrolle und das die SavedVariables.lua unter bestimmten Umständen unbrauchbar wird, gefixt.

Bugfixes BUILD58:
- Socket Error beim Programmstart behoben
- Versionskontrolle wird immer durchgeführt
- Savedvariables.Lua wird nicht mehr durch seltenen Fehler in BLASC unbrauchbar gemacht
- Vorparsen der Savedvariables.LUA auf dem Client optimiert

Derzeit gibt es den Fehler, das bei bestimmten Server keine Items angezeigt werden, wir kennen das Problem bereits und versuchen es so schnell wie möglich zu beheben.


----------



## Xeliana Loewenhaupt (11. März 2005)

Beim Neustart heute wurde mir zwar die angezeigt das es eine neue Version gibt, aber er zieht wieder nur die 57er  und installiert diese. So dreht sich das dann natuerlich im Kreis.


----------



## B3N (11. März 2005)

Xeliana schrieb:
			
		

> Beim Neustart heute wurde mir zwar die angezeigt das es eine neue Version gibt, aber er zieht wieder nur die 57er  und installiert diese. So dreht sich das dann natuerlich im Kreis.
> [post="82956"][/post]​




Einmal Cache vom Internetexplorer löschen und nochmal Autoupdate machen.


----------



## Xeliana Loewenhaupt (11. März 2005)

Hat nun geklappt, aber warum muss ich vom IE den Cache loeschen wenn ich eigentlich nur Netscape verwende?


----------



## B3N (11. März 2005)

Weil wir für das Autoupdate ein Modul benutzen was auf den IE Cache zurückgreift. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

